# Studley agriculture college



## krisan (Sep 5, 2011)

After working at the live hotel that stands on these grounds for a month or two i decided it was about time to sploor the numerous derelict buildings! i took my little dude with me he did me proud! he's got a lot more courage than i have!! especially when faced with footsteps that weren't ours and gigantic stingers and thorns!!

any way here is history taken from wiki.

The manor of Studley was owned by the Lyttleton family and was bequeathed by Philip Lyttleton to his niece Dorothy, who married Francis Holyoake. Their son Francis Lyttleton Holyoake, (High Sheriff of Warwickshire in 1834), inherited in 1833 the Ribston Hall, Yorkshire estates of a business partner and changed his name to Holyoake-Goodricke (see Holyoake-Goodricke Baronets). The sale of the Yorkshire property financed the building of a new mansion at Studley.
The new house, designed in Gothic Revival style by the architect Samuel Beazley, was completed in 1836.
From 1903 to the 1960s the house was occupied by Studley College, a horticultural training establishment for ladies. It later became offices for British Leyland and Rover Cars. 
Despite its title, the building has never been a castle. The site of the medieval castle at Studley is occupied by the nearby 16th century house known as Old Studley Castle.
The college was founded by Daisy Greville, Countess of Warwick. In 1898 she had founded Warwick Hostel in Reading to offer training to 'surplus women in the lighter branches of agriculture'. Warwick Hostel expanded and moved to Studley Castle in Warwickshire in 1903, becoming Studley Horticultural & Agricultural College for Women. An early student was Adela Pankhurst, and an early warden in the years before World War I was Dr Lillias Hamilton. Students included Taki Handa a student and instructor at Doshisha Women's College of Liberal Arts, Japan, who studied at Studley from 1906-1907, and designed a garden at Cowden Estate in Muckhart, Scotland. The College students undertook hard practical work in its greenhouses and vegetable gardens.
The College remained an all-women college throughout its existence, closing in 1969. The assets were used to found the Studley College Trust, a charitable trust that awards grants to students of agriculture and horticulture.

we tried and failed to get into this one, we were beaten by the man eating blackberry bushes and stingers!



DSC05803 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05800 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05796 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05795 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05794 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05793 by dazrhi, on Flickr

my little dude took the rest of these photos as the gaps to get in were wayyy to small for me to fit in!! just to the left of this was a tiny shower room but the pics turned out badly!




DSC05828 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05824 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05823 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05821 by dazrhi, on Flickr

love the flooring in this one



DSC05820 by dazrhi, on Flickr

little dude looking for an entry point




DSC05814 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05811 by dazrhi, on Flickr




DSC05809 by dazrhi, on Flickr


my little urbexer!



DSC05822 by dazrhi, on Flickr

it is almost impossible to tell what each building was used for so it's up to imagination i guess!!

Thanks for looking


----------



## st33ly (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like a good explore 

I may have to give this one ago.


----------



## Cuban B. (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks a great site!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 5, 2011)

*Shame on you!!!*

Oyoy! They stopped sending children up chimneys as far back as Queen Victoria's reign... I'll tell if you do that again!!! *smirks


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 5, 2011)

There are a few of these places nearby me but think they are pretty active nice find


----------



## krisan (Sep 5, 2011)

haha i'd like to point out that he opted to go in lol i had no hand in that!! 

i know the buildings are overlooked by the farmer and we were frozen to the spot for a few mins as he walked by with his dog!! also there is a very live hotel right next to it so be very careful as i know the police have been called before on people that have wondered around them!!

if you do go and get into that big building please let me know because i'm dying to get into it!


----------



## evilnoodle (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey...there are some interesting bits n bobs there...well done


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2011)

The first pic looks like a grand stable and coach house. Very nice indeed.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice to see them start young so they know the right thing to do.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a bit gobsmacked about this report, I really am. I almost went to the college as I couldn't make up my mind whether to go into agriculture, theatre or art...I went to art college in the end. I knew it well, though, from open days and having a look around when I thought I might enroll for the course. My abiding recollection there is seeing new-born piglets! 
Thanks, Krisan. Loved seeing the outbuildings.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Oyoy! They stopped sending children up chimneys as far back as Queen Victoria's reign... I'll tell if you do that again!!! *smirks



Lol TJ, time to call Lord Shaftesbury methinks!! lol. Nice work though, well done the both of you.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 10, 2011)

Did it start getting dark whilst you were there? I have a report based on this place to post in the next few days.


----------



## krisan (Sep 11, 2011)

no it didn't, we went while we still had the really light nights! looking forward to your report!!


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 13, 2011)

Report is up mate. Still haven't explored everything.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20050[/ame]


----------

